# Destroyer of Eternities



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently played my first game of WHFB against Drawves (and was doing well until he used those stone thingies to keep his ranks, while denying my own). I had a Destroyer of Eternities on my Tomb King, as I heard it's effective with The Incantation of Righteous Smiting, but found it to be useless, as I got thrown into combat with his hero the entire game, and something like The Blade of Setep would have been much better. I understand that it's meant to be used against multiple enemies, but to me it seems like it's all to easy to get locked in with a hero, and find yourself useless. Especially when they start flanking, outnumbering, and get their ranks (while my guys on their flank don't get the same...). 7 Wounds from being hit is devastating... 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well it seems to me that its not so much a problem with the item as with you and your opponent (not meant to be offensive btw) If you refuse the challenge, you go to the rear rank for the first round and then the next round you can move back to the front. you can position yourself so his character cant challenge. Also as a Dwarf player myself I have to say unless your kitted to kill characters, you should probably leave Dwarf lords/ Thanes well enough alone. They have a good Statline combined with the customization abilities of their items means they can me incredibly versatile and deadly.

But other than that I cant see what you are actually asking as far as tactics go?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

DOE + Collar of Shapesh is a great combo.

When used with the incantation of smiting the DOE gets you 6 S7 hits before the fight starts. Remember that incantation of smiting goes off before challenges are declared, challenges can't be declared/accepted until the combat phase.

Also, 5 S7 attacks with KB aren't exactly something to laugh at and will smash many opponents in a challenge.

The special attack of the DoE gives you two automatic attacks in combat on all models touching the bearer, as a result the incantation of smiting gives you 6 hits outside of combat.....

and not to sound mean, but you were being flanked, outnumbered etc by dwarves, I think this was more your own tactics failing, rather than his suceeding. You are aware that the DoE is a S7 weapon right? This means -4 to armour saves. So even a Chaos Knight with a 1+ save is down to 5+? That when you roll a 6 to wound it IGNORES armour saves and kills the model? I don't know how you let your undead be outnumbered by dwarves, I esp don't know how you let yourself be flanked by dwarves.....Also you mention your hero being locked in combat...the DoE costs more points than a hero's item allotment anyways, so i think there is more than a single problem with all this and the problems here are definately not relating to a general consensus that DoE is one of the best things TK have going for them.....In addition, Tomb Kings have one of the best stat lines of Lord Characters in the game, they are possibly the toughest characters around being bested mostly only by chaos lords.

Finally....for a bit of useful advice:

If you're having problems with enemy characters take the flail of skulls and ward save combo, this rarely fails to kill in the first round of a challenge. DoE excels at killing rank and file but does an adequate job of smashing other stuff, as a result, pick specialised weaponry fit for the task.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

@kittyclaw 
You can challenge as long you are in combat as per what I read, and was told. Meaning I could ignore it, but my TK would never get to fight. At least that's how I thought it works...

@Nagash
Given it was my first game, and I didn't have a great understanding of the rules yet... xD

As far as being flanked, the field was so small, you couldn't get into combat without getting flanked. The way things were there wasn't any way possible I could deny him of flanking me, and my other stuff was in combat with rangers/gyrocopter thing. 

I totally forgot about the killing blow thing from 6's though... (and he was taking one hit on average from my TK cause of poor rolling, and even then his 5+ saved him about 75% of the time....)

Also I never said the TK himself was bad, he's great, but he got locked in combat with a character the whole game, and almost all my spells got dispelled by the drawf player... 

Not saying I didn't make a mistake, but at the same time it seems that there are better ways to set my character up... At least from my experience it seems like dealing 2 wounds over 3-4 rounds of combat isn't really worth 70 points, especially since you can be forced to do this by any hero, and once they do that you're stuck there....

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Unit champions, use them to accept those anoying challenges that you don't want your hero/lord (hereafter refered to as hero because he's more heroic than the rank and file) getting stuck in. Frequently that one round not in a challenge is all it will take. Also, as a fear causing unit all you have to do is win combat by one point and if you out number him (hes dwarves so this is a real posibility) he will auto break. Even if he's stubborn. Honestly it sounds like your opponent took advantage of your lack of familiarity with the rules to pull himself a cheap win. Future reference, it's usually best to leave the magic items at home until you have twenty or more battles under your belt. Find an opponent who is willing to play the same way and help you learn the rules. Finally, read the rules book, cover to cover. When you are done, read it again. Keep a copy in the restroom and read it instead of a magazine. Ideally you will be able to recite rules from memmory. Sure it makes you look like an über geek but it will make the game flow smoother, run faster and be altogether more fun. just don't go overboard as no bady like a rules lawyer.

And whatever you do, don't let yourself get frustrated with the game. It's fairly complicated but that's what makes it so rewarding.

Another piece of advice (yes I know they just keep coming), try to find an escalation league in your area. You will start out at a low points value and build up over time. It's a great way to learn the capabilities of your army.


----------

